# Question about a Dell 3200mp projector



## jeff9353 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Question about a Dell 3200mp projector. When I turned it on it was working fine. The dell logo was on the screen with the white projector light and then the color of the screen turn all different shades of green, With horizonal bars about 1/4 inch, all different shades of green. But the dell logo is still there. I can still get to the menu also. I haven't even hooked noting to it yet. Do anybody have any idea of what could be wrong with it or any forums I can go to to tallk abut getting help. I hope this is the right place to put this question if not please move it. Thanks...


----------

